# Fowler loses in Nationwide playoff



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

Oklahoma State star Rickie Fowler’s bid to win a Nationwide Tour event ended in a sudden-death playoff Sunday at Ohio State’s Scarlet Course.

Fowler, who received an exempton into the Nationwide Children’s Hospital Invitational via his first-team All-American status, stood on the 18th tee with a one-shot lead over Derek Lamely, but made bogey to fall into a playoff.

Lamely birdied the second playoff hole to win.


----------

